
Previously classified 9/11 document released [pdf] - TheBiv
http://intelligence.house.gov/sites/intelligence.house.gov/files/documents/declasspart4.pdf
======
themartorana
Further evidence the Saudi government is a terrorist organization/family/cabal
and did/may have had very good understanding of 9/11 prior to the attacks.

It's also further evidence that our continuing to uphold them as a model ally
is absurd in the face of how we purport to feel about human rights.

Edit: even this document puts the word "ally" in quotes when speaking about
Saudi Arabia.

Edit 2: upon further reading, not only may they have had knowledge of it, but
they may have provided material support to the hijackers after they arrived in
the US. Is there further information about this anywhere credible?

Edit 3: most information about the actions of these people after September 11
is still redacted.

Edit final: this release is pretty damning, although I'm not an expert in this
field. There is maybe an angle here? Is the US government about to distance
itself from SA? Or is something more damning about to become public? Tin-foil
theories to be sure, but I feel like things like this rarely get released
without a FOIA fight.

~~~
zbyte64
Tack on:

2 of the hijackers could possibly be Saudi intelligence officers

The US has a limited understanding of Saudi government involvement and their
role is unknown.

------
djschnei
Even with the redactions, hard to see how anyone can walk away from that
report without being convinced Saudi Arabia attacked us on that day. However,
Congressman Thomas Massie (who heavily pushed for this release) publicly
announced he is very displeased with the redactions. Seeing as he has read the
unredacted report, it leaves me feeling like we're still being lied to.

~~~
themartorana
Agreed. I'm _very_ surprised it was released at all.

------
alexandercrohde
I sure hope the takeaway from these documents becomes "We need to question our
own executive branch and be more hesitant before spending 1.7trillion on a
war" rather than "Let's get Saudi Arabia next!"

